# We got a new brush and it's awesome



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I was using the Madan orange pin brush and it was not working for us AT ALL. I've had it for two years and have never felt love for it (and have been using an old hairbrush instead). Come to find out it's the really soft (flexible) version of the Madan (I didn not realize this when I ordered it). Madan does make firmer brushes which I know people are crazy about, but before I went that route I asked for some brush suggestions and of course Pam, The Enabler, chimed in that I should get the Chris Christensen Fusion brush. Which is $$$. So at first I resisted but since I'm easily swayed I caved and bought it. And I'll be darned if it's not worth every stinkin' penny! I got the toy size 20mm pins for $40 and it is absolutely perfect for us, exactly what we needed. I would venture to guess most folks might want the 27mm pins though, if your pup has longer or thicker hair. But I can't say enough good things about this brush and how much I love it (and how much Steve hates it since I have enjoyed brushing him so much more frequently). So if you're in the market for a brush, I give this one two paws up!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ahhhh!!!! You got it!!! I knew you would love it! (why resist...) I have the 27 due to Truffles thick coat and it is the best pin brush I have. You know I am a CC girl! Glad you love it, since I enabled you!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Ahhhh!!!! You got it!!! I knew you would love it! (why resist...) I have the 27 due to Truffles thick coat and it is the best pin brush I have. You know I am a CC girl! Glad you love it, since I enabled you!


You enabled and I complied. And I LOVE it! The 20mm pins are perfect for us since Steve's coat is not very thick or long except for his legs. It makes me so happy using it! So thanks for being a bad influence!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I need it too. I've been trying to decide between the CC and the PurePaws pin brush. Maybe I should get both 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I think I need it too. I've been trying to decide between the CC and the PurePaws pin brush. Maybe I should get both
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


You should get both so you can do a review!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, you had to post about the brush didn't you and shame on you Pam for enabling again! :HistericalSmiley: I just went to the CC website and they have it in pink too! I'm going to a show in West Palm Beach Florida in a month and will have to stop by the CC booth now and check out the brush and more than likely buy because i don't have enough grooming tools! :blink: :HistericalSmiley: You guys are a bad influence! :w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I will probably get another CC brush...I have 3 Madan brushes and the pins are coming out and bending...I have a 27mm CC for Eva and I love it...was thinking about a CC wood pin...they are expensive, but sturdier..


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation, Celeta! I have used the oblong CC fusion 27mm brush once at Carina's and really liked it. It's been on my list of brushes to buy eventually so I'm glad to hear more good things about it. I may just get the 20mm since Emma's hair is not thick at all and Bailey usually has short hair, like Steve. 

I have ordered the PP pin brush and should be getting it soon so I'll let you all know how that one works for my two! 

By the way, I know what you mean about the Madan. I had first ordered the purple one for Bailey back when I only had him...it was too soft for him but the black one works really well for him. The color definitely matters!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

aprilb said:


> I will probably get another CC brush...I have 3 Madan brushes and the pins are coming out and bending...I have a 27mm CC for Eva and I love it...was thinking about a CC wood pin...they are expensive, but sturdier..



April the CC wood pin brush is wonderful...i absolutely love mine and i think you would really like it for the girls. I find with that brush i don't flick my wrist when brushing the two in coat...i had a real problem with flicking my wrist towards the end of their coat and this has helped tremendously with that.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

aprilb said:


> I will probably get another CC brush...I have 3 Madan brushes and the pins are coming out and bending...I have a 27mm CC for Eva and I love it...was thinking about a CC wood pin...they are expensive, but sturdier..


You will LOVE the wooden pin brush! It's simply amazing!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have the CC wooden pin brush, but I still use my Madan oblong at least as much. Sorry to say, the CC brush is pulling away from the core...already. At first, I thought it was the cat's meow, but long term...sorry, I prefer my Madan oblong. That is just my feelings. I certainly have learned that different coats do better with different brushes The key is to finding the right brush for your dogs coat.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Love the CC wooden brass pin. Love my madden pin on curly thicker Sammie. I use them for different things.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought the pink Maddan for her. I only use it for her tail. But I love the way it feels on MY scalp. 

Debbie, what is, and where is the show in West Palm?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

spookiesmom said:


> I bought the pink Maddan for her. I only use it for her tail. But I love the way it feels on MY scalp.
> 
> Debbie, what is, and where is the show in West Palm?



Barb here is a link about the show. Palm Beach Dog Show It's about 9 hours from me with the time difference, i think i live in the only area in Florida that is CST. :HistericalSmiley: So i'm leaving after work on Thursday stop somewhere and then head to the show early Friday morning.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh, you had to post about the brush didn't you and shame on you Pam for enabling again! :HistericalSmiley: I just went to the CC website and they have it in pink too! I'm going to a show in West Palm Beach Florida in a month and will have to stop by the CC booth now and check out the brush and more than likely buy because i don't have enough grooming tools! :blink: :HistericalSmiley: You guys are a bad influence! :w00t:


Pink...Debbie, you are such an enabler! :HistericalSmiley: First the pink clippers and now the pink brush. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'll just tell my DH that it's all your fault. :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Pink...Debbie, you are such an enabler! :HistericalSmiley: First the pink clippers and now the pink brush. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'll just tell my DH that it's all your fault. :chili:



It's ok Becky...you can tell him it's my fault! :HistericalSmiley: There are other pink items your missing such as a hair dryer and grooming table.  Have you gotten your clippers yet and if so have you used them yet? I hope you like them as much as i do. Can't wait to see some recent pics of Kylie...i just love that name!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think there isn't a better company than CC--they really stand behind their stuff. I love the wooden pin brush---although I don't use a brush very much. I have a Pure Paws, the CC wooden, a small German brush that I love (it was inexpensive at a show) and a Maddan that my daughter is holding for me in the US that I won in the rescue raffle last yr.

If someone doesn't have a good brush I would be happy to share one of mine with you if you send me a PM (first come basis). I would also need an address. I could bring it when I come to the US this month. :wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila has two pink Madan brushes but I've been thinking about trying a CC brush. Which one would work best on her? She has thick hair and it gets real wavy when wet. I've looked at their site many times, but get confused as to which one to get and end up leaving without buying anything.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> I think I need it too. I've been trying to decide between the CC and the PurePaws pin brush. Maybe I should get both
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I have the pure paws one which I love, but I think I am going to try this one too... and have both. 

Is this it on Amazon??

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Chris-Christensen-Fusion-Pocket-Brush-20mm/dp/B000QC1XOE]Amazon.com: Chris Christensen Fusion Pocket Pin Brush-20mm: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Chardy said:


> I have the pure paws one which I love, but I think I am going to try this one too... and have both.
> 
> Is this it on Amazon??
> 
> Amazon.com: Chris Christensen Fusion Pocket Pin Brush-20mm: Pet Supplies


Yes that's the one I got. But you might want the 27mm pins since your pups hair is longer...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> It's ok Becky...you can tell him it's my fault! :HistericalSmiley: There are other pink items your missing such as a hair dryer and grooming table.  Have you gotten your clippers yet and if so have you used them yet? I hope you like them as much as i do. Can't wait to see some recent pics of Kylie...i just love that name!


Oh by the way, Debbie, I also ended up ordering the Wahl Bravura clippers that you and Marisa enabled but in purple. LOVE them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Madden vs CC wood pin brush .......................... CC all the way!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I think there isn't a better company than CC--they really stand behind their stuff. I love the wooden pin brush---although I don't use a brush very much. I have a Pure Paws, the CC wooden, a small German brush that I love (it was inexpensive at a show) and a Maddan that my daughter is holding for me in the US that I won in the rescue raffle last yr.
> 
> If someone doesn't have a good brush I would be happy to share one of mine with you if you send me a PM (first come basis). I would also need an address. I could bring it when I come to the US this month. :wub:


That is so sweet of you Sandi!! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Leila has two pink Madan brushes but I've been thinking about trying a CC brush. Which one would work best on her? She has thick hair and it gets real wavy when wet. I've looked at their site many times, but get confused as to which one to get and end up leaving without buying anything.


Pam-I have CC wood pin oval and the madden pin. Sounds like Sammie has a coat like Leila. It's tighter and curlier when wet. Penny is easier and straight. I found for Sammie wet or dry the Madden goes through his coat way easier on his coat. It's hard to say for sure till you try them. I love the CC wood oval pin for Penny. Because of size I do use it on Sammie's legs often. It's the overall thick coat the madden is best for him. The one thing I really helped me with daily brushing on Sammie was the wood round CC slicker my groomer uses. I love that thing mostly for Sammie. He doesn't mat but he is tight though so the slicker smooths coat out then I switch to madden. 
Hope this helps. Lol


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the CC 20mm pin brush too and love it for both the thinner coat on my yorkie and to finish Georgia after using the CC wood pin brush for the initial brushing. I find the wood pin brush doesn't really work on Bayleigh's thinner coat at all, but is really nice on Georgia's thick coat.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Hubby got me a CC wooden pin for Christmas in PURPLE--my favorite color. I absolutley love mine. I think that it feels different to be on the brushed end of this because Daisy Grace used to fight me when I was trying to brush her but now she lays still like she is enjoying it. I even brushed my hair with it just to see what it feels like- pretty darn good. Makes me want to order one just for me!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree Abby, I even used on my granddaughters and they liked it too


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I did it. I bought the gorgeous coral Fusion brush 27mm. This must be a new color. If I'd seen it before I'd have bought it. 









Thanks, Pam and Celeta!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Gee all I need to be is tempted to buy something ha ha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought the CC woodpin brush due to I think Sylvia was my enabler. The pups seem to like it better than the Madan brushes. When I brush Addie with the CC brush, pure bliss on her face.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the CC wood pin brush I use while drying. I have a lime green Madden brush for dry hair. I think I will get the CC Fusion and see if it gets thru Sissy's hair easier. For some reason she has been getting curly lately! The Madden doesn't work as well as it did when her hair was straighter.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love that brush.....sadly I can't find mine:blink:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My pin brush is not wood pinned. That brush is probably more comfortable for the dog too? Oh here a buyin I go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Hubby got me a CC wooden pin for Christmas in PURPLE--my favorite color. I absolutley love mine. I think that it feels different to be on the brushed end of this because Daisy Grace used to fight me when I was trying to brush her but now she lays still like she is enjoying it. I even brushed my hair with it just to see what it feels like- pretty darn good. Makes me want to order one just for me!!


I agree Abby. I think the CC wood pin feels better too. As soon as it touches Sammie he lays down on the grooming table. Unfortunately I need him standing. :HistericalSmiley: I just wish it went through his coat as easy as the madden. I do brush his back with it when were on sofa. I can tell he likes it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

StevieB said:


> Oh by the way, Debbie, I also ended up ordering the Wahl Bravura clippers that you and Marisa enabled but in purple. LOVE them.




Celita i'm so happy that you love the Wahl Bravura Clippers aren't they great?!? I wound up getting the clippers because of Marisa and Aastha being enablers.  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> It's ok Becky...you can tell him it's my fault! :HistericalSmiley: There are other pink items your missing such as a hair dryer and grooming table.  Have you gotten your clippers yet and if so have you used them yet? I hope you like them as much as i do. Can't wait to see some recent pics of Kylie...i just love that name!


I'm one step ahead of you, I already have the pink grooming table. I have been using my pink T3 hair dryer, but if there's a pink doggie dryer, you guys need to point me in the right direction. :innocent: 

Yes, I did get the clippers and I used them to even Kylie out. I absolutely loved them. :aktion033: They are so much better than what I had. Now I just need to buy better scissors...know of any good pink scissors Debbie? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thank you, I am going to see if my groomer can even up her face a little bit this weekend. Maybe I will get some pictures after that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cutie Patootie said:


> I'm one step ahead of you, I already have the pink grooming table. I have been using my pink T3 hair dryer, but if there's a pink doggie dryer, you guys need to point me in the right direction. :innocent:
> 
> Yes, I did get the clippers and I used them to even Kylie out. I absolutely loved them. :aktion033: They are so much better than what I had. Now I just need to buy better scissors...know of any good pink scissors Debbie? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thank you, I am going to see if my groomer can even up her face a little bit this weekend. Maybe I will get some pictures after that.


Becky there are several of us here that you the Chris Christensen Kool Pup dryer and of course i have the pink one! Chris Christensen Kool Pup Dryer - Cherrybrook This hold a hose works really well to hold the hose of the dryer that way you have both hands free when drying. Chris Christensen Hold-A-Hose Assembly - Cherrybrook I'm so happy to hear how much you love your new clippers, they are so easy to use and not heavy feeling at all which i love! As for pink shears i don't know of any off the top of my head or of any that i have personally used. I do love my master grooming shears. While it's not an all pink shear, they do have some pink in the rainbow and i just love all of the colors in them and they work really well, i've been very happy with them so far. https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...ing=master+grooming+rainbow+shears&minPrice=0 I just have to learn to cut their hair better, definitely user error! :blink: :HistericalSmiley:

I decided to see if i could find pink groom shears and there are some by Oster...Oster Titanium grooming shears. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Oster-Titanium-8-Inch-Curved-Scissor/dp/B001ACMPDM/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1391750337&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=oster+titanim+shears+pink[/ame] They also have straight and blending shears.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am loving this brush. First, it's gorgeous. Love the coral and gold combo. 

For brushing I thought that while it felt nicer than Madan I didn't think it was a must have for us. But then it was bath day and now I completely believe this is an essential. I think it helped dry hair way faster compared to my Madan. Loving it. 

It also makes Mieka's hair look shinier than Madan does. I'm still a fan of only using wooden CC brush on Gustave though for everyday brushing. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

